# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Nuevos reactores conectados a la red en lo que va de 2016

## Jonasino

Fuente: Foro Nuclear

----------


## termopar

Y los que se han desconectado? Creo que son unos cuantos, igual perdiguera los está contando para ver si esto es tendencioso, jejeje

----------


## Jonasino

> Y los que se han desconectado? Creo que son unos cuantos


Principio de la transposición: Si no puedes negar las malas noticias, inventa otras que las distraigan.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Y los que se han desconectado? Creo que son unos cuantos


Vaya, pues según la base de datos oficial de la IAEA, en lo que va de 2016, ninguno.


Above data are from the PRIS database. Last update on 2016-08-31

Fuente: https://www.iaea.org/pris/

----------


## termopar

¿?




> *Permanent Closure of Japanese Reactor Ikata-1*
> Saturday 26 March 2016
> 
> 
> *On 25 March 2016, the Shikoku Electric Power Company took the decision to permanently shut down the Ikata-1 nuclear reactor*. Since April 2015, six reactors in Japan have now been announced for retirement. The 566 MW unit, which began operation in 1977, had been shut down since September 2011. The utility has been assessing the financial implications of upgrading the reactor including the installation of fireproofing power cabling, with total costs estimated at approximately 200 billion yen ($1.77 billion). The conclusion reached was that with a relatively small output capacity and up to four years required to complete the work, the remaining operational life of the reactor would not generate sufficient income to justify the investment. The decision reverses Shikoku’s earlier position of planning for the restart of Ikata-1.
> The closure of Ikata further highlights the challenges for Japanese nuclear utilities to attain the Government target of supplying 20-22 percent of the nations electricity by 2030.
> The decision on Ikata-1 leaves 36 reactors (including the Monju fast breeder reactor that has been shut down since 1995) in Japan in Long Term Outage (LTO), since none of these have generated electricity during 2014-2016. WNISR considers that the 10 Fukushima units are shut down and will never restart. The Sendai-1 and -2 reactors remain the only operating nuclear plants in Japan, following the closure of Takahama-3 and -4 due to a court injunction issued by the Otsu district court in Shiga prefecture on 9 March 2016.


Referencia: http://www.worldnuclearreport.org/Pe...r-Ikata-1.html




> *OPPD announces shutdown date for Fort Calhoun nuclear power plant*
> 
> The PWR reactor at *the Fort Calhoun nuclear power plant in Nebraska will shut down for good on October 24th, 2016*.  The reactor first went online in September, 1973 and was the smallest nuclear reactor in the United States in terms of power generation (476 MW).  The Nuclear Regulatory Commission received a letter from Omaha Public Power District (OPPD) that notified them of the utilities decision to decommission the lone reactor at the power plant.
> 
> In June, the OPPD announced that it had reached a decision to shut down the plant, but an exact date had not been announced.  The utility estimated that it would save $1 billion over the next 20 years if it decommissioned the power plant.
> 
> The plant was the focus of international concern after the Missouri River flooded and surrounded the facility with rising water.   The reactor was forced to remain offline for nearly three years while OPPD responded to a wide range of deficiencies identified in inspections by the NRC after the flooding event.


Referencia: http://enformable.com/2016/08/oppd-a...r-power-plant/

Y en algunos años hay más reactores que se cierran que los que se abren. 

Como ya dije, hay que relativizar los datos, este año se abren aproximadamente 8 GW hasta agosto en todo el mundo. Creo que solo en china en instalaciones solares fotovoltaicas, llevan alrededor de 20 GW en el primer semestre. No es para dar palmas por la noticia y menos de valores no anualizados, a saber por qué, pero bueno.

----------


## termopar

> Vaya, pues según la base de datos oficial de la IAEA, en lo que va de 2016, ninguno.


Pues IAEA será muy "oficial" y lo que quiera, pero así como descarta algunos cierres definitivos y no los apunta por la mínima discrepancia podría ser igual de escrupuloso con los que oficializa como reactores conectados a pleno funcionamiento. Vamos! Considerar watts bar 2 en funcionamiento es ridículo:




> *Watts Bar Unit 2: 42 Years to build, minutes to shut down*
> 
> 
> A U.S. nuclear reactor brought online earlier this year — 42 years after construction began — has been shut down following a fire, Kallanish Energy learns.
> 
> Unit 2 at the Watts Bar facility near Knoxville, Tennessee, went offline automatically Tuesday evening because of a transformer fire in the adjacent switchyard, with plant operator Tennessee Valley Authority (TVA) personnel and three local fire departments extinguishing the fire within an hour, without injury.
> 
> The fire is the latest obstacle for a plant that took more than four decades to be built amid competition from cheap fossil fuels and required safety upgrades in the wake of the Fukushima disaster in Japan.
> 
> ...


referencia: https://www.kallanishenergy.com/2016...-minutes-shut/

Una central que no ha funcionado completamente en ningún momento, que hoy en día sigue parada y aun está en fase de pruebas y reparándose. Vaya ridículo internacional. Le falló la bomba, el transformador....

Y si sólo fuera ridículo, "Cómo se atreven a dar licencia a algo así de chapucero, y por tanto peligroso?", había prisa después de 42 años de construcción por ponerla en marcha?

...y ahora hablénme de nuevo de que las centrales son seguras y tal y tal. Pues para ser la primera central que se inaugura en USA en décadas...  . Pero me gustaría saber más del resto inauguradas en China, Rusia,...tendremos que fiarnos de la información que nos llega, no?.

----------


## Jonasino

> China planea construir más de 60 reactores en la próxima década, según ha comunicado el jefe de diseño nuclear de la Corporación Tecnológica de Energía Nuclear (SNPTC), Zheng Mingguang.
> 
> Central nuclear en construccion
> 
> En el marco de la conferencia de la World Nuclear Association, celebrada en Londres a mediados de septiembre, Mingguang ha asegurado que China construirá alrededor de 30 reactores en los próximos cinco años y otros tantos en los cinco años posteriores. Ha confirmado, también, que las principales compañías nucleares del país empezarán a construir un mínimo de dos reactores cada año.
> 
> Entre las 60 nuevas centrales se incluirán entre seis y diez reactores de diseño CAP1000, versión china de los AP1000 construidos por Westinghouse-Toshiba. En referencia a los primeros seis reactores, la Corporación Nuclear China (CNNC) construirá dos en Sanmen, en la provincia de Zhejiang, donde se espera que a principios del año que viene Westinghouse termine la construcción de dos AP1000. SNPTC construirá, además, dos unidades en Haiyang, en la provincia de Shandong, donde Westinghouse también está construyendo dos AP1000.
> 
> Para dar respuesta a sus crecientes necesidades energéticas, China tiene en construcción 20 reactores que se sumarán a los 36 actualmente operativos. La industria nuclear española participa en el desarrollo nuclear del gigante asiático, y, desde el año 2005, acude a la Feria Nuclear que se celebra en el país, con el apoyo del ICEX, para dar a conocer sus capacidades, servicios y tecnología.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.foronuclear.org/es/notici...imos-diez-anos

----------


## termopar

Bueno, cifras menores para China (40 GW al año de solar frente a aprox. 4-6 GW al año de nuclear), 10 veces menos que instalaciones solares, de todos modos, muy mala noticia. Porque, aunque lejos de nuestros hogares, habría que estar preocupados por la seguridad de este tipo de centrales. 

A los pobres chinos después de intoxicarlos con emisiones de carbón, azufre, etc. contaminando su aire por el uso desproporcionado de centrales de carbón, ahora les tocará la radiación nuclear.

Y digo esto porque esta tecnología no nos garantiza de forma absoluta la seguridad de sus instalaciones. Véase la wikipedia para este tipo de central nuclear:




> *AP1000*
> 
> El diseño del reactor Westinghouse Electric Company AP1000 es el primer reactor de generación III+ en recibir aprobación del diseño final de la Comisión Reguladora Nuclear de Estados Unidos (en inglés: Nuclear Regulatory Commission, NRC). Es una mejora evolucionaria del diseño AP600. Esencialmente es un modelo más poderoso con aproximadamente la misma superficie de uso.
> 
> En la primavera del 2007 la China National Nuclear Corp. seleccionó al consorcio Westinghouse/Shaw para construir cuatro reactores nucleares por un monto estimado de US$8 mil millones. En abril de 2010 estas eran las únicas unidades en el mundo que habían comenzado su construcción.
> 
> La NRC cuestionó la durabilidad del edificio escudo original del reactor AP1000 al encarar eventos externos severos tales como terremotos, huracanes y colisiones de aviones. Por lo tanto, Westinghouse modificó el diseño. Un ingeniero nuclear consultor estadounidense también criticó el diseño del contenimiento del AP1000 argumentando que, en el caso de un accidente base de diseño, podría liberarse radiación; Westinghouse ha denegado dicha crítica. La NRC anticipa completar la revisión de certificación del diseño completo para el AP1000 alrededor de septiembre de 2011[...]


y sigue:



> *Preocupaciones respecto a la seguridad*
> El diseño del AP1000 tiene una estructura de contenimiento poco usual, pero la Comisión Reguladora Nuclear la aprobó, después de Informes de Evaluación de Seguridad, y después de una Rule de Certificación de Diseño. [...]
> 
> [...]En abril de 2010, Arnold Gundersen, un ingeniero nuclear contratado por varios grupos antinucleares, entregó un informe que exploraba un peligro asociado con la posible oxidación a través del forro de acero de la estructura de contenimiento. En el diseño del AP1000, el forro y el cemento están separados, y si el acero es atravesado por el óxido, "no existe un contenimiento de respaldo detrás de este" de acuerdo a Gundersen. Si el domo es atravesado por el óxido, el diseño podría expulsar contaminantes radioactivos y la planta "entregaría una dosis de radiación a las personas que es 10 veces más alta que el límite impuesto por la NRC" de acuerdo a Gundersen. Vaughn Gilbert, un vocero de Westinghouse, ha puesto en duda la evaluación de Gundersen, diciendo que el recipiente de contenimiento de acero del AP1000 es de tres y media veces el grosor de los forros de los actuales diseños, y que la corrosión sería muy aparente durante las inspecciones de rutina.


Referencia: https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/AP1000

Los chinos serán los conejillos de indias, en fin, y con sus diseños propios modificados, buff, sudor frío me entra de pensarlo. Pues eso, lo dicho en otras ocasiones, para abaratar el diseño de las centrales y poder ser el sector nuclear competitivo se pone en mayor riesgo la seguridad de las plantas y esto en manos de gente con menos experiencia (los chinos) puede llevar a consecuencias no deseadas por nadie.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, cifras menores para China (40 GW al año de solar frente a aprox. 4-6 GW al año de nuclear), 10 veces menos que instalaciones solares


¿Y de qué le sirve tanta capacidad solar instalada? Es más importante la producción que la capacidad, su disponibilidad, y a qué precio. Y en eso la energía solar hoy por hoy no tiene nada que hacer contra la nuclear. 




> [...]En abril de 2010, Arnold Gundersen, *un ingeniero nuclear contratado por varios grupos antinucleares*, entregó un informe que exploraba un peligro asociado con la posible oxidación a través del forro de acero de la estructura de contenimiento [...]


Eso ya lo dice todo...

----------

Jonasino (29-sep-2016)

----------


## termopar

Sirve tanta capacidad por varios motivos, pero uno muy bueno,..... por mucha capacidad que pongas, ni los terroristas, ni los terremotos, ni los tsunamis, ni los errores de diseño o humanos podrán poner en riesgo a la vida, ni contaminar de una forma tan rotunda y eterna como la energía nuclear.  Además de ser caro

----------

